

Chrome extensions lets you attach large files to emails and send instantly - freeall

We created two Chrome extensions. One for Gmail and one for Hotmail (now Outlook.com). With it, users get an extra button in their email service that says "Attach with Ge.tt".<p>Attach as many files as you want no matter how large. A link to the files is added to the email, and files are being uploaded to our service. BUT you don't have to wait for the files to be uploaded before you can send the email. So you can attach as many and as large files as you want without waiting for them to upload.<p>Would love some feedback on this if you have any.<p>The extensions are available here:<p>For Gmail - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ccbciedilfeajpopddflmkgggjgefcme<p>For Outlook.com - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ppmjceoiaemcohnikoniifdmoemkegej
======
they4kman
This is wonderful, as it allows me to quickly send executables through Gmail,
which has been an issue (small, but annoying) when dealing with clients.

How is the login through Gmail secured, though? Also, just a little complaint:
grabbing a file from ge.tt brought up a dialog asking me to install the Chrome
extension, which I already have; is it possible to detect that? (Top notch
only asking me once, though :)

~~~
freeall
The extension requires login to Ge.tt (it's free). And the Gmail login goes
through the normal Google login.

What the extension does is to add a button to the page and when you click that
files are uploaded to Ge.tt and a link is added to your email body. There's no
exchange of any Google login needed.

~~~
they4kman
I don't mean the actual login to Google or Gmail; I mean the login form that
pops up to login to Ge.tt when I click the button to upload to Ge.tt.

~~~
freeall
Ahh, ok. With the Ge.tt API you receive a token which is stored in local
storage. So the pass is never stored locally.

------
freeall
Questions about the technology is more than welcome as well :)

------
tectonic
How are the files secured?

